# CubeSmith Tiles - Textured or Smooth?



## Asheboy (Jan 16, 2009)

Does anyone know what the difference is between the textured and smooth tiles at cubesmith? I've got some on my cube from Puzl and I wanted to put some on my 2x2, 4x4 and 5x5 eastsheens.


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 16, 2009)

uh... the textured ones are textured and the smooth ones are smooth. kinda obvious.. unless I missed something in the question.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 16, 2009)

I really like this thread, very original (a simple Search this forum "textured" already gives me 3 threads, just to give you one http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8356&highlight=textured);)


----------



## Asheboy (Jan 16, 2009)

I did do a search for cubesmith tiles and it didn't bring up anything...


----------



## panyan (Jan 16, 2009)

WOW thats a huge coinsidence, i have a 3x3x3 from puzl an i brought my 2x2, 4x4 and 5x5 eastsheens from puzl and i put smooth cubesmith tiles on the 4x4 and textured on the 4x4 and 5x5. to be honest, i dont notice the difference, they are both great!


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 16, 2009)

I did a search for all threads with the word "tile" used in the subject...

CubeSmith stickers/tiles
What's the difference between tiles and stickers? 
what are some main differences between tiles and stickers?
What is your favorite kind of stickers/tiles?
Cubesmith Tiles
Cubesmith Tiles
Cubesmith stickers/tiles
Textured Tiles
Stickers better than tiles?
Stickers/Tiles
Cubesmith textured or smooth tiles?
Cubesmith Textured Tiles
Cubesmith Tiles
Cubesmith Tiles VS. Stickers???
Tiles vs. Stickers
Smooth tiles
Tiles vs. Stickers
Cubesmith Tiles vs. Textured Tiles
Stickers vs Tiles 

And more....

Try searching it again...


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jan 16, 2009)

bichettereds said:


> I did a search for all threads with the word "tile" used in the subject...
> 
> CubeSmith stickers/tiles
> What's the difference between tiles and stickers?
> ...



Well said, threads like this are almost started daily


----------



## Vulosity (Jan 16, 2009)

The textured tiles feel like fine plastic sandpaper.

The smooth tiles are too smooth for my liking.


----------



## Asheboy (Jan 16, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> The textured tiles feel like fine plastic sandpaper.
> 
> The smooth tiles are too smooth for my liking.





panyan said:


> WOW thats a huge coinsidence, i have a 3x3x3 from puzl an i brought my 2x2, 4x4 and 5x5 eastsheens from puzl and i put smooth cubesmith tiles on the 4x4 and textured on the 4x4 and 5x5. to be honest, i dont notice the difference, they are both great!



Thanks a lot


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jan 17, 2009)

I still have trouble deciding which I like best -- stickers, smooth tiles, or textured tiles. I think the textured tiles look and feel the best of the three. But they irritate my finger tips after a few hours. Smooth tiles look better than stickers. But, to my touch, a tiled cube feels ever so slightly bigger than a stickered cube, and feels (to me) like I cannot perform twists as fast. Overall, I enjoy tiled cubes more.

I think you might need to buy the different types for yourself to compare. Also consider getting "bright" stickers to compare against regular stickers.


----------

